# HELP!! has anyone heard abt this CMC program??



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

i found the following on naukri website. it is called CMC Job Enabled Training (CJET ) 

a friend of mine told me they bring up something of this sort every year but didnt know any details ... 
THIS IS THE LINK

copy pasting it incase its taken off naukri site


> Software Jr. Engineer / Infrastructure Jr. Engineer
> CMC Limited
> 
> CMC Job Enabled Training (CJET ) is a placement program offered by CMC Ltd.
> ...


i knw its a paid program. but if they offer good work ex afterwards its worth it. i v already completed OCP training and one paper away from OCP Certification. Still jobless but!!
can anyone throw more light on this abv CMC training stuff ?? 
 i m more interested in the Infrastructure Architecture which can make me a systems DBA.
but i dont know whether it will live upto its billing.
hope they dont offer a job like going to people's houses to chk if their net has some problem etc.
if u knw anything abt it .. plz post .. 
thanks


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ I think sometimes TCS inducts the CMC guys as CMC is part of TCS ..but I am not
sure


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

TCS wont take me ... my acads are very bad...
i m a BSc IT thru distance education... and i v 3 years gap betwn 12th and start of graduation !!! so its against TCS recruiting policy. 
going to CMC site i c they v asked only BE, BTech, MCA, MBA to submit general resumes...
so i m wondering whether they wud really absorb or throw out after the 2 month paid training watever they r talking abt!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

why dont u do MCA regularly ? 

also go to CMC ppl and talk to them in person ...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

i ll tell u my history...
2000 class 12
joined civil engg hoping i cud change to IT or Electronics after 1st year. had KTs so cud not change
fooled arnd till 2003 - non of civil subjects went into my head.
quit engg in october 2003
joined part time BSc IT frm Karnataka State Open Univ so as not to waste an additional year. 
2006 became a graduate after 6 years of fooling arnd.
2006 - 2008 feb.. worked in a KPO as tabulation programmer.
quit it to pursue OCP !!
 !!!!! now no job !!!!!
didnt know big companies dont recruit people frm graduation thru dist education!!
all screwed up from top to bottom
now i m 26 so MCA regular means i become 30 with 1.5 years of work-ex!!
any suggestion anyone??


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't you go back to your old job till you get a new one?
Anywayz, why did you leave the old job before getting a new job?


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

travelling frm panvel to goregaon daily and atteneding OCP training was not possible ... n i thought the break wud at the most be of only 2-3 months .... 
its more than 8 months now ... i v been trying endlessly without success ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

why dont u try at simpler alternatives, after that search at leisure for other jobs.
now the IT sector is down, not much possibility of recruitment.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

hmmm .. simpler alternatives.. couple of my friends v been saying this for the past 2-3 months now .. but i cant figure out wat exactly i sud be doing?
 i was trying for a SQL, PL/SQL programmer job also instead of DBA ...gave interview .. cleared technical and... the position goes on hold due to the current crisis.

meanwhile these CMC people v sent a mail saying i sud come for interview and the position is on a first come first served basis. as it is a paid program for 2 months i m not surprised they v mailed so soon. lets c wat happens.
i v never given interview for a systems n networking kinda profile!! n i m a bit weak in it. any tips as to what wud be expected.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

first dont go by trends and anything ..first galti u did ....was quitting engg ..
I am a chemical Er..but Im in IT 

also what i advise u to do best is prepare for MBA and do it..in 2 yrs u will have whole lots of jobs and many sectors to look at ..the best for u...jus give MAT atleast this yr and take admission in a good college that has good placement trends


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

MBA? hmm...
i want to be in IT line for 2-3 years b4 doing corporate MBA!!not prepared anything for it this year ... lemme c wat i sud do...
thanks


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

MAT can be prepared easily in 1-2 months..give it a shot


----------



## iinfi (Nov 6, 2008)

i went to CMC tdy....
they are asking Rs.67000 /- for 3 month training 
and after that they wud put the person on some project for 6 months for which they wud giv Rs. 6000 as stipend!! 
thn appraisals depending upon performance!!
course contents are:
1) Infrastructure Architecture
• H/W NETWORKING ESSENTIALS
• CISCO DEVICE CONFIGURATION
• MICROSOFT TECHNOLOGIES
A) Win 2003 Professional & Advanced Server
B) Win 2003 Active Directory
• MS-EXCHANGE 2003 ADMINISTRATION
• LINUX OPERATING SYSTEM

          Rs.67000 ??? plz comment!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^^in 67K u can easily do regular MCA..I wud again advise go for regular MCA if u wanna do smthing in computer field... dont waste more years going here n there


----------



## red_devil (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^ 67k is a bit too much dont u think ??

its safer to do some MCA or some other masters course than spending some 67k for a course which wont promise you a job once you are done with it ??

and another thing you should be looking at is the financial position of your parents...if 67k is something like peanuts to your parents, then maybe you can do that course and later on try for MCA {in the next academic year }


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ DONT DO THAT..u will be gaining nothing by these courses ..Do a regular MCA from a good college ...and njoy


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 7, 2008)

Ya, try MCA/ MBA(system).


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2008)

yea .. ok ...
this amt is a crazy amt.
will do MBA only in systems.


----------



## blueshift (Nov 7, 2008)

I too suggest doing MBA.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2008)

@iinfi..gud best of luck


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2008)

thank you  ...


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 9, 2008)

iinfi said:


> i ll tell u my history...
> 
> didnt know big companies dont recruit people frm graduation thru dist education!!
> all screwed up from top to bottom



there is nothing like that some of my friends have done bca from ignou and now they r working in ibm , hcl. search orkut with "ignou ibm" 
only difference is they had experience in their field .
try to look for job in small company, once you will have the experience no company will care about whether you did degree from distance or from regular .


----------



## iinfi (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ 
small companies are wat i m trying to get into.
thanks for ur PMs...


----------

